# Eye Popping



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a doe which was perfectly healthy yesterday and today she looked a bit ruffled up and skinny so I had a closer look and her eyes were popping out of her head. What is it and what causes it?

It looked really wierd!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Hiya Ian,

You dont have a picture do you for those of us who dont know what this is please?

thanks


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Weve had a couple of older does with this and for us its always been that the eyes were poppy because of the weight loss caused by a resp infection, they go skinny, hunched, ruffled and eye poppy, we always notice that before resp symptoms. I dont know what else can cause it though but Im sure there are other things


----------

